# Sunday



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

Need a crew of 3 for a wahoo tuna mahi trip out of destin 26 foot center console cost 100-150 a person we will refill the boat upon our return the cost of the trip will be divided up then Leaving 0530 hours returning to the dock no later than 1800 hours


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Wish I could go man, I'm sure it will be epic


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Wish I could afford it right now, should be a great trip enjoy


----------

